# Moustache



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I brush Sofie twice a day now since she is blowing coat and have had some nice mats to deal with...but that is not the problem. I was wondering what I can clean her mustache with. Between eating, drinking and chewing on her bones, her 'stache gets difficult to comb through. She has been very tolerant so far, but I am pulling that comb through some stiff, thick hair. Any secrets for to make combing through this easier?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I sometimes use Biogoom rinseless shampoo and a Shamwow to clean Kodi's beard when it gets, what we call, "crunchy".


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't like having to come their. Too many times I get a whisker and I wounder if that hurts? I take the comb sideways and do it wet .


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

krandall said:


> I sometimes use Biogoom rinseless shampoo and a Shamwow to clean Kodi's beard when it gets, what we call, "crunchy".


That's a good idea.

I like Spa's "facial" blueberry shampoo but you do have to rinse.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I try to wipe her mouth area off with a wet paper towel right after she eats. I will also use just a wet wash cloth on her when I groom her everyday. I really should have something rinseless on hand though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tra_po said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> I like Spa's "facial" blueberry shampoo but you do have to rinse.


Yes, if it's REALLY bad&#8230; like after I gave him a piece of raw turkey neck on Thanksgiving!!!) I was with regular shampoo and conditioner, rinsing like normal. But for a quick clean-up, the rinse less stuff is nice. You can even do it easily in the car, when traveling, with a wet paper towel. It's not the same as a bath, but great to get the "crunchies" out!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I try to wipe her mouth area off with a wet paper towel right after she eats. I will also use just a wet wash cloth on her when I groom her everyday. I really should have something rinseless on hand though.


I DO like having it on hand. I don't use it that frequently&#8230; I still have the first bottle I ever bought, and he's 4 1/2. But it's a big help when you need it!


----------

